# Ocean and Beach Landscapes, California Coast



## Felix 222 (Jun 5, 2011)

Tell me what you think! More to come in the near future 


Garrapata State Park, Big Sur






Panther Beach, Seaside





Natural Bridges, Santa Cruz





Garrapata State Park, Big Sur





Thanks for looking!


----------



## joealcantar (Jun 5, 2011)

I like the 3 and 4th images, 4th image has some nice tones. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Art Photographers (Jun 6, 2011)

I love #3 as well. It may be the time of day that scored you big on that one. The others are great but 3 has that added element that brought it together.


----------



## khalfan (Jun 7, 2011)

hi


----------

